# Are there no warriors mightier than I?



## Popsyche (Aug 19, 2009)

Are we doing fantasy football again this year?



You could win this guy! ----------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 21, 2009)

Well.... are there?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm down!


----------

